# Aquaforest Salt - Trying it out!



## creature55

My first order of Aquaforest salt arrived today! Excited to test it out. Have been using Instant Ocean on FOWLR tank and Reef Crystals on reef tank. Can't say I love either of them (especially RC), but it's all I could ever really afford until now. Got a steal of a deal for the Aquaforest on Amazon...paid $45 for a 200 gallon box of the regular sea salt and $60 for a 200 gallon box of the reef salt (not the probiotic formula). Delivered right to my door! Gotta love Amazon Prime free 2-day shipping lol.

When I mix up my first batches I can test the usual params (Calc, Alk, Mag) if anyone is interested. If so, pls reply to thread


----------



## rburns24

-
I've been using it for 7 weeks and really like it.
-


----------



## Bullet

Any retailers for this salt in Canada ?


----------



## fesso clown

creature55 said:


> My first order of Aquaforest salt arrived today! Excited to test it out. Have been using Instant Ocean on FOWLR tank and Reef Crystals on reef tank. Can't say I love either of them (especially RC), but it's all I could ever really afford until now. Got a steal of a deal for the Aquaforest on Amazon...paid $45 for a 200 gallon box of the regular sea salt and $60 for a 200 gallon box of the reef salt (not the probiotic formula). Delivered right to my door! Gotta love Amazon Prime free 2-day shipping lol.
> 
> When I mix up my first batches I can test the usual params (Calc, Alk, Mag) if anyone is interested. If so, pls reply to thread


Yes please do let us know!



rburns24 said:


> -
> I've been using it for 7 weeks and really like it.
> -


Are you using the probiotic salt?

I am going to implement the entire Aquaforest system. I have a cart filled on Amazon right now, I just can't justify pulling the trigger while I still have a ton of RC left from Boxing Day. As soon as it runs out I'll be making the switch. 
I am a little disappointed that all of their products except NP-Pro are available on Amazon. I would like to just start with Pro Bio S and NP-Pro to get their bacteria/carbon started.


----------



## fesso clown

Bullet said:


> Any retailers for this salt in Canada ?


Amazon for now and it's going to be hard to beat their prices, like creature55 said "Gotta love Amazon Prime free 2-day shipping lol"

That said there are rumours that there is a Canadian distributer setting up here in Toronto. I promised not to disclose who but we will have access to AF products here in the coming months.


----------



## rburns24

-Yes, I'm using the probiotic reef salt now. I also have a pail of Reef Salt I'm 
going to try when the probiotic runs out.

P.S. MOO7 disclosed on RC who would be bringing it in in a couple of months.
-


----------



## fesso clown

Why would you switch from the probiotic to the reef? Are you using any of their supplements or their carbon dosing method? NP-Pro + Pro-Bio S?


----------



## nc208082

fesso clown said:


> Amazon for now and it's going to be hard to beat their prices, like creature55 said "Gotta love Amazon Prime free 2-day shipping lol"
> 
> That said there are rumours that there is a Canadian distributer setting up here in Toronto. I promised not to disclose who but we will have access to AF products here in the coming months.


Incredible Aquarium is listed on aqua forests website as the Canadian distributer currently. I've spoken to Bill and he's getting his shipment very soon. 
I know it's on amazon and a bit cheaper but I'd rather support our LFS than amazon.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rburns24

fesso clown said:


> Why would you switch from the probiotic to the reef? Are you using any of their supplements or their carbon dosing method? NP-Pro + Pro-Bio S?


-
I'm using NP Pro + Pro Bio S, as well as Coral A, B, and E. I think with the additives I'm using,
I don't need the extra from the Probiotic Reef Salt, plus if think you're supposed to use 
it within an hour of mixing, which I don't like. I'm not 100% certain which way I'll go, though.

Still early days, as far as the system goes.
-


----------



## altcharacter

Jeff sell me your RC. I need some anyways since I didn't buy any on boxing day.

Text me tomorrow and we'll set something up


----------



## fury165

Following along, would be interested in just the reef salt to replace my IO when I run out.

Robbie: the regular version can be mixed and stored right?


----------



## rburns24

-
Yes. It's not probiotic, so it doesn't matter. That's why I'm going to
try it.
-


----------



## fury165

Price seems to be comparable with the IO so will be a no brainer. Can't beat the free shipping from Amazon either.


----------



## rburns24

Actually, I just started a 10 kg. container and have a 22 kg. pail to go,
so it will probably be a while before I get around to using the Reef Salt, 
as I only change 5 gal.(7.7%) a week.
-


----------



## rburns24

-
"you're supposed to use it within an hour of mixing"

My bad. I've just found out that this is incorrect. Should be within a day.
-


----------



## creature55

Just mixed up my first batch of the AF Reef Salt and my first observation is how much less of the salt I need to get to 1.025 sg. I started with less than my normal amount that I would for Reef Crystals and I way overshot the mark (1.030). Another bonus!

Tested the mix (made with RO/DI to 1.025) and here are the readings:
Alkalinity 7.3 dKH (kinda low, but can dose it up)
Calcium 440 ppm
Magnesium 1340 ppm

My biggest complaint about RC was that the magnesium was always too low and I was always going through so much mag supplement. Also doesn't help that my LPS heavy tank seems to suck up magnesium at ridiculous rates.


----------



## Mikeylikes

Seems quite a few fans of the salt. 

What makes this salt different from Reef Crystals?


----------



## rburns24

Mikeylikes said:


> Seems quite a few fans of the salt.
> 
> What makes this salt different from Reef Crystals?


-
Simply put, it's probably better. I haven't heard anything but very positive reviews from people
who have switched, including people who have switched but aren't using the full Aquaforest system.
-


----------



## fesso clown

Quality control and mixes at real SW values. RC is pretty inconsistent and always mixes with really high ALK IME.


----------



## fury165

I saw your question on RC Fesso and I am not sold on that answer about the regular Aquaforest reef salt and not storing longer than 5 days... I know quite a few people do the AWC thing (including Randy Holmes-Farley) and mix up a butt load of water. They have been doing it for years without any issues. 

I'm going to follow you guys to see the progress. I don't want to buy into another boutique salt with crazy set of rules. I want a simple to use product, I'll dose the missing links myself thankyoueverymuch.


----------



## creature55

I second what fesso said about the high all of reef crystals. If you are keeping SPS heavy tank, then a salt that mixes at 10 dKH (usually) isn't ideal. It's fine for LPS and softy tanks though.

Sent from my HUAWEI G7-L03 using Tapatalk


----------



## fesso clown

They don't recommend storing the probiotic salt, I am sure the regular salt is fine although they suggest not to store it either. The difference with the AF system is that you can use parts or the whole... mix and match. They are very clear what each product does and what is in it... it's actually quite simple really. Here's the user guide for all their products. 
http://aquaforest.eu/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/Gueide-English.pdf


----------



## fesso clown

creature55 said:


> I second what fesso said about the high all of reef crystals. If you are keeping SPS heavy tank, then a salt that mixes at 10 dKH (usually) isn't ideal. It's fine for LPS and softy tanks though.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI G7-L03 using Tapatalk


Exactly, I have (a while ago) decided to run lower ALK. I shoot for 7.5 these days. When I do a waterchange with RC I get an alk spike, nothing major but if I ran around 9 then it would suck...

As you can see in my SiG my ALK is at 8.46, that's because I just did a big waterchange with RC.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com

I noticed that the regular salt falls out of solution when storing it.

When its perfectly mixed @ 1.026, it will drop to 1.023 after 24hrs without a pump.

If you keep the pump on, its fine. 

Very strange.


----------



## fury165

fesso clown said:


> They don't recommend storing the probiotic salt, I am sure the regular salt is fine although they suggest not to store it either. The difference with the AF system is that you can use parts or the whole... mix and match. They are very clear what each product does and what is in it... it's actually quite simple really. Here's the user guide for all their products.
> http://aquaforest.eu/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/Gueide-English.pdf


Totally understand about the probiotic salt, just perplexed about the last bit of the comment



> @fessoclown that is true... If it be mixing more than 24h use Reef Salt. It is not recommended to keep salt ready (dissolved) more than 5days. In my opinion it does not metter what brand of salt


----------



## fury165

CanadaCorals.com said:


> I noticed that the regular salt falls out of solution when storing it.
> 
> When its perfectly mixed @ 1.026, it will drop to 1.023 after 24hrs without a pump.
> 
> If you keep the pump on, its fine.
> 
> Very strange.


Dan, to clarify you mean regular Aquaforest Reef salt, and not regular salt in general?


----------



## CanadaCorals.com

fury165 said:


> Dan, to clarify you mean regular Aquaforest Reef salt, and not regular salt in general?


That is correct.


----------



## rburns24

-
Hi Dan. Will you be stocking Aquaforest products at some point?
-


----------



## CanadaCorals.com

rburns24 said:


> -
> Hi Dan. Will you be stocking Aquaforest products at some point?
> -


ABSOLUTELY!

We are just waiting for the distributor.


----------



## rburns24

-
Very happy to hear that .
_


----------



## creature55

CanadaCorals.com said:


> ABSOLUTELY!
> 
> We are just waiting for the distributor.


Excellent!

Sent from my HUAWEI G7-L03 using Tapatalk


----------



## fury165

Well here is their official response on RC (wrt their regular salt..or any salt)



Aquaforest said:


> I do not recommend because after a few days can begin normal biological maturation cycle (this applies to each salt)
> That's why we recommend to dissolve salt 15minutes before water change.


well I'm out, this is such a vague response without any real data behind it. It may very well be *their* line of salts, but I would have thought we'd hear about this problem for regular salt by now from somebody more respected and experienced like Randy Holmes Farley.

That said, I'm still following along to see how you make out with the probio salt. Keep the updates coming


----------



## fesso clown

They are Polish and it may be "common sense" over there to not store salt....

However Randy Holmes Farley says
_"Yes, storing salt water is fine. If it is Instant Ocean, you can store it unstirred. I do so for weeks when I make up 88 gallons at a time. 
Other brands may need stirring and may change over time if they have organic matter in them (like vitamins)."_

The way I see it and am considering doing is buying their Reef Salt and then dosing everything else.

Here is the plan I am going to propose to the AF folks on RC.

Reef Salt which I would mix and store with a powerhead for one week
Then dose 
Pro Bio S + (bacteria)
Pro Bio F (bacteria)
NP Pro (carbon polymer)

Coral A (amino acids)

Coral B ( helps build sps skeletons... contains iodides, carbonates, calcium)

Coral V(concentrated vitamins)

Coral E (Highly concentrated and nutritious food for corals.Contains omega-3 and omega-6 fatty acids)

Component Strong ( potassium, strontium and barium, iodide and fluoride, )

I doubt there is much that is in the Probiotic Salt that is missing from that dosing scheme....


----------



## fury165

Yep, I read Randy's take in that post as well as his articles on the subject when I started my continuous water change system.

I fully agree with your approach, that's what I was planning if I switched to the salt. That way you are in full control of the supplement dosing 👍🏼👍🏼


----------



## tom g

*Cost*

Hey Jeff at what cost to add all those supplements .seems like a lot of work to get things where u want them..I am happy with the instant ocean reef.like the idea I can make it ahead of time with no worries if I get busy.
The price seems right on the aqua forest stuff. .just not sold on the results or use of it yet ...following along ...


----------



## nc208082

found this great guide which explains the full system. Worth a read if anyone is trying the system out or wanting to try out.

http://aquaforest.eu/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/GuideEnglishwww.pdf


----------



## woopderson

Gonna try this salt out


----------



## fesso clown

Ordered up a bucket of Probiotic salt on Wed. and it was delivered (for free) (to the Island) on Friday. 
I did a 20% waterchange Saturday morning. I have never seen such a clean and fast mixing salt! Crystal clear in seconds! 
I also ordered Coral A, B, E and V 
I only received the Coral E and V (Amazon broke up the order to get what they could out quick) and the rest will be here this week sometime. 

I was expecting a free sample of ProBio S in the bucket as others have reported getting some but alas none for me... So I ordered some yesterday. It's really too bad that NP-Pro isn't on Amazon, I don't understand why theyy would leave that out... it's the only AF product you can't get on Amazon... Oh well, I will order from Salty Supply (out of stock ATM) or hope that our Canadian distributor gets going quick....

Anyway, I plan to do 20% WC every 4-5 days until this bucket is done and then I will switch to the Reef Salt and add ProBio S. A cheaper option and can be stored for AWC.


----------



## woopderson

Got my order through Amazon Prime. Possibly the best Prime order I have made yet. Mailman didn't bother bringing it up to the apartment, just left a note (i was home). It has a sticker on it that says "Two person lift only" hahahaha. It got here in my guaranteed 2 days. 

Hopefully will get to try the salt out next week.


----------



## Triscuit

I ordered my bucket also. I have always used instant reef crystals. How do I go by changing it out I was gonna do a 50% water change then 2-3 days later do a 25% and then another 25% afterwards. Any suggestions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skim

OK so anyone notice anything with the new salt. Good Bad the same?

Skim


----------



## cerebrous

back in stock in Amazon... act fast!!!


----------



## fury165

Any updates or observations so far guys?


----------



## fesso clown

Too soon to tell but I think my corals are looking great right now. Don't know if that's due to AF products or just the fact that I finally have some nutrients in the tank from dosing their Coral A, B, E and V. 

As for the salt, I love it. It mixes the cleanest I have ever seen and the parameters are exactly what is on the QC sheet they sent out with the salt. Very close to NSW levels which I appreciate. None of that extremely high DKH BS. 

I am also dosing Pro Bio S onto my Siporax and feeding it with vinegar. (NP_Pro is not on Amazon) My Po4 and No2 levels are just detectable and I have no nuisance algae. I clean the glass every 2-3 days.


----------



## woopderson

Did my first wc this weekend. Still waiting to see any changes 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## aln

This is pretty interesting. Maybe I'll jump into this boat and try it out also. I reading about it on the PDF that was linked. I wonder how it fairs with red sea max that I'm currently mixing. I do love how the salt dissolve almost instantly as mentioned.   

Keep us updated!!


----------



## blunthead

i have a few boxes of the 25kg reef salt 
can deliver in the gta today if anyone wants some pm me


----------



## nc208082

Bump Bump Bump
Aquatic Kingdom has it available and for sale.


----------



## Grey Legion

Good to know, sadly amazon is getting hard to beat these days. I find myself going there first for almost anything I can think of..



nc208082 said:


> Bump Bump Bump
> Aquatic Kingdom has it available and for sale.


----------



## nc208082

Grey Legion said:


> Good to know, sadly amazon is getting hard to beat these days. I find myself going there first for almost anything I can think of..


Aquatic Kingdom is charging same price as amazon. No having to wait for delivery and no broken buckets. Plus AK has the entire line including NP Pro which amazon does not.
But even more important to support Local Business to keep them open and support our local economy.


----------



## Bullet

nc208082 said:


> Aquatic Kingdom is charging same price as amazon. No having to wait for delivery and no broken buckets. Plus AK has the entire line including NP Pro which amazon does not.
> But even more important to support Local Business to keep them open and support our local economy.


You are really pushing AK ... 
Wonder why ?!


----------



## nc208082

Sorry I like to support Local businesses instead of Amazon. I didn't mean to offend you. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## notclear

If you are MAST member, you may get a better deal at AK for the salt. I asked on Sunday, so I know.


----------



## notclear

fesso clown said:


> Too soon to tell but I think my corals are looking great right now. Don't know if that's due to AF products or just the fact that I finally have some nutrients in the tank from dosing their Coral A, B, E and V.
> 
> As for the salt, I love it. It mixes the cleanest I have ever seen and the parameters are exactly what is on the QC sheet they sent out with the salt. Very close to NSW levels which I appreciate. None of that extremely high DKH BS.
> 
> I am also dosing Pro Bio S onto my Siporax and feeding it with vinegar. (NP_Pro is not on Amazon) My Po4 and No2 levels are just detectable and I have no nuisance algae. I clean the glass every 2-3 days.


What is the percentage do you change on the water of how many system volume and are you doing weekly change? Thanks.


----------



## fesso clown

nc208082 said:


> Aquatic Kingdom is charging same price as amazon. No having to wait for delivery and no broken buckets. Plus AK has the entire line including NP Pro which amazon does not.
> But even more important to support Local Business to keep them open and support our local economy.


Great news! Thanks for posting! I have been getting mine from Amazon (minus NP-PRO but as soon as I need refills I'll be buying local.


----------



## fesso clown

notclear said:


> What is the percentage do you change on the water of how many system volume and are you doing weekly change? Thanks.


I do about 10%-15% per week. Around 200 Gallon system.


----------



## fury165

nc208082 said:


> Sorry I like to support Local businesses instead of Amazon. I didn't mean to offend you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


Agree 100%, thanks for posting &#128077;&#127996;


----------



## fesso clown

Although, I have to admit that living on Toronto Island I really appreciate the FREE delivery of a 5 Gallon bucket of salt... I may keep getting my salt from Amazon and get all the supplements from AK....

Is the AF PB Salt 99 bucks at AK?


----------



## woopderson

Was there this weekend, don't quote me but I believe i saw it for 99

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## poy

Anyone go from IO reef salt to AF salt and have any issues?


----------



## woopderson

I switched from IO. No issues at all!


poy said:


> Anyone go from IO reef salt to AF salt and have any issues?


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## poy

Sweet! I'll swap brands once this bucket is complete.



woopderson said:


> I switched from IO. No issues at all!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013

fesso clown said:


> Although, I have to admit that living on Toronto Island I really appreciate the FREE delivery of a 5 Gallon bucket of salt... I may keep getting my salt from Amazon and get all the supplements from AK....
> 
> Is the AF PB Salt 99 bucks at AK?


Jeff do you have to use all the other supplements when you use the AF Probiotic salt. I am just concerned of adding too many supplements to the system not being able to test them all. Also would you be able to tell me how long a 5 Gal bucket last on your system with a weekly 15% water change.

The reason I ask is I currently use RC and my Alk is a bit on higher side (I like to keep it around 9) and hence have been thinking of switching to a different brand of salt. I do biweekly water changes around 30G (20%). Thanks.


----------



## fesso clown

AF is very upfront that you do not HAVE to use all of their products in their system. The guide is very clear and easy to follow and each supplement has a description of what's actually in it. No big mystery or magic potions....

Check out the AF sub-forum of RC for more info. 

BTW I consider 9 Alk to be pretty high. These days I shoot for 7. That's closer to NSW values and much more room for error in terms of a high spike.


----------



## Rookie2013

fesso clown said:


> AF is very upfront that you do not HAVE to use all of their products in their system. The guide is very clear and easy to follow and each supplement has a description of what's actually in it. No big mystery or magic potions....
> 
> Check out the AF sub-forum of RC for more info.
> 
> BTW I consider 9 Alk to be pretty high. These days I shoot for 7. That's closer to NSW values and much more room for error in terms of a high spike.


Ok thank you. Yes my alk actually raised after switching to kalkwasser however now I am on my way to lower it slowly and steadily...did some changes to my dosing regimen etc...no side effects so its all good...I will check out the AF Forum on RC as my current batch of Reef Crystals should be ending soon...


----------



## Grey Legion

While I do agree. I wonder how many local people work at local Amazon distribution centers?

I certainly think it is important to support any local business that is worth supporting. 



nc208082 said:


> Aquatic Kingdom is charging same price as amazon. No having to wait for delivery and no broken buckets. Plus AK has the entire line including NP Pro which amazon does not.
> But even more important to support Local Business to keep them open and support our local economy.


----------



## Rookie2013

fesso clown said:


> Too soon to tell but I think my corals are looking great right now. Don't know if that's due to AF products or just the fact that I finally have some nutrients in the tank from dosing their Coral A, B, E and V.
> 
> I am also dosing Pro Bio S onto my Siporax and feeding it with vinegar. (NP_Pro is not on Amazon) My Po4 and No2 levels are just detectable and I have no nuisance algae. I clean the glass every 2-3 days.


Hi Jeff
I am in my journey now to switch to Aquaforest products after doing my research on RC and various other forum read. I have ordered Coral B and the components A,B and C today.

What I am confused about is IF Coral A, B, E and V add nutrients to your system do you recommend removing Phosphate minus (from Reactor) and Zeovit blocks (used passively in a filter bag) which I run currently to control my Po4 and No2 levels as the very purpose of Phosphate minus and zeovit blocks is to bring down the nutrients.

Thanks.


----------



## nc208082

Rookie2013 said:


> Hi Jeff
> I am in my journey now to switch to Aquaforest products after doing my research on RC and various other forum read. I have ordered Coral B and the components A,B and C today.
> 
> What I am confused about is IF Coral A, B, E and V add nutrients to your system do you recommend removing Phosphate minus (from Reactor) and Zeovit blocks (used passively in a filter bag) which I run currently to control my Po4 and No2 levels as the very purpose of Phosphate minus and zeovit blocks is to bring down the nutrients.
> 
> Thanks.


They add different types of nutrients to your system than what the phosphate minus and zeomix removes. They add amino acids, vitamins, a food source and a type of calcium component. The food source wont add very much N or P as your only putting in a few drops compared to the amount we add in food. I recommend turning off your skimmer for about an hour when dosing these as that will remove some of the food which you are feeding.
I'm using the phosphate minus and Zeomix and my N is 0.25-0.5 and po4 was 0.03 something and I dose all the additives and it doesn't increase much.
I run the zeomix and phosminus in the same reactor with zeo on bottom and phosphate minus on top and it works beautifully. TLF phosban 150 with a single cobalt maxijet 900.

I'm currently using Probiotic salt, The balling salts with component strong and Pro bio s, NP pro, coral A,B,E,V and the zeomix and phosphate minus. 10% waterchange every week.


----------



## goobafish

I am using their full supplement line now; AF Build, Amino Acid Mix, AF Energy and AF Vitality. I intent to switch to ABC once I run out of my two-part, until then I have swapped out all my other trace additives with Components Strong ABCD. I don't do water changes, so no point in changing salt. Their probiotics (carbon dosing) is too concentrated for my taste, I run mine through an auto doser and prefer to use N03P04x or vinegar/vodka.

Also AK has 30% off right now. Good time to pick up your supplements.


----------



## Rookie2013

goobafish said:


> I am using their full supplement line now; AF Build, Amino Acid Mix, AF Energy and AF Vitality. I intent to switch to ABC once I run out of my two-part, until then I have swapped out all my other trace additives with Components Strong ABCD. I don't do water changes, so no point in changing salt. Their probiotics (carbon dosing) is too concentrated for my taste, I run mine through an auto doser and prefer to use N03P04x or vinegar/vodka.
> 
> Also AK has 30% off right now. Good time to pick up your supplements.


Oh yes I did pick up some stuff from them the other day however most of the stuff is sold out so I am hitting amazon to order it. Cant go wrong with free shipping. .I am going to ProBio S, ProBio F, NP Pro, Coral A / B / V / E and Component A/B/C. I am using their regular Reef Salt no point in buying the ProBio Salt as lot of stuff comes in already with the above supplements.

I am going to wait out till I get rid of some Cyano I have been having in my refuge which tells me the system is currently high on Nutrients..Once the Phosphate Minus inconjunction with Zeovit Blocks brings the nutrients down I should be on my way with the supplements addition..


----------



## Bullet

Grey Legion said:


> While I do agree. I wonder how many local people work at local Amazon distribution centers?
> 
> I certainly think it is important to support any local business that is worth supporting.


Agree with your comments ...


----------



## goobafish

Rookie2013 said:


> I am going to wait out till I get rid of some Cyano I have been having in my refuge which tells me the system is currently high on Nutrients..Once the Phosphate Minus inconjunction with Zeovit Blocks brings the nutrients down I should be on my way with the supplements addition..


You should be manually removing it, not chemically. Your fuge is meant to grow unwanted algaes, it is a sign that it is working correctly. If you have no cyano anywhere else, just kill the return and take it all out. I welcome cyanobacteria in my cheato reactor.


----------



## Rookie2013

goobafish said:


> You should be manually removing it, not chemically. Your fuge is meant to grow unwanted algaes, it is a sign that it is working correctly. If you have no cyano anywhere else, just kill the return and take it all out. I welcome cyanobacteria in my cheato reactor.


I agree and Thts what I am planning to do today. I remove it manually from the fuge. So now I should be ok to start dosing the AQ products than?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StevieK

*Salt*

so how are you guys liking the salt

are you doing anything more AF stuff?

S


----------



## woopderson

Been using the salt for a bit over a month now. It mixes fast, which is nice. Some corals aren't growing as fast as I would expect, and others are going crazy (that could be because I'm a noob to reef keeping). I am also using AF amino, and AF vitamin every other day. My lps, particularly my welso are super puffy since I started using them. Overall I'm happy and will continue to use their products.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## swissgaurd

giving it a try 
reef salt only, not the additives


----------



## Rookie2013

Just started the regimen a week ago...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013

goobafish said:


> You should be manually removing it, not chemically. Your fuge is meant to grow unwanted algaes, it is a sign that it is working correctly. If you have no cyano anywhere else, just kill the return and take it all out. I welcome cyanobacteria in my cheato reactor.


Hi Dave I have phosphate in my tank 0.08 couple of weeks ago, however it has now come down to 0.05 (Saturday's water test). Do you think I should first bring down my phosphates before adding the aquaforest ABVE products or I can continue but less dosage. I am just concerned and hoping that adding ABVE should not defeat my effort of bringing the phosphates down...Thanks.


----------



## goobafish

You're definitely fine to start.


----------



## Rookie2013

goobafish said:


> You're definitely fine to start.


Ok thanks I am doing it slowly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013

ok guys need to know if any of you are using the Aquaforest Zeomix stones and what does it achieve in your aquaria. I know it allows the bacteria to grow which consumes the ammonia. However I need to know is it any useful to bring down your nitrates. I have switched my entire maintenance to Aquaforest but haven't touched the zeomix yet and was wondering is there advantage to it. My nitrates are at 10 and I want to bring it a little down.


----------



## nc208082

Rookie2013 said:


> ok guys need to know if any of you are using the Aquaforest Zeomix stones and what does it achieve in your aquaria. I know it allows the bacteria to grow which consumes the ammonia. However I need to know is it any useful to bring down your nitrates. I have switched my entire maintenance to Aquaforest but haven't touched the zeomix yet and was wondering is there advantage to it. My nitrates are at 10 and I want to bring it a little down.


I use the zeostones with great results they absorb ammonia before the bacteria can convert it to nitrites. The pro bio s and np pro however will have a greater effect than just the zeomix, using all three you can achieve a ULNS. I run my stones in a phosban reactor 150 with the Phosphate minus in same reactor and my nitrates are 0.25-0.5 and p04 is 0.03.


----------



## Rookie2013

nc208082 said:


> I use the zeostones with great results they absorb ammonia before the bacteria can convert it to nitrites. The pro bio s and np pro however will have a greater effect than just the zeomix, using all three you can achieve a ULNS. I run my stones in a phosban reactor 150 with the Phosphate minus in same reactor and my nitrates are 0.25-0.5 and p04 is 0.03.


Thanks NC...yes I am using the Pro Bio S and NP pro with Pro Bio F daily. I was just not sure if the Zeomix can bring down nitrates. My phosphates are now 0 so the next in line is nitrate. Will give Zeomix a try..


----------



## nc208082

If your phosphate is really zero you should feed a bit more to get some detectable levels. That should help bring down your nitrates.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013

nc208082 said:


> If your phosphate is really zero you should feed a bit more to get some detectable levels. That should help bring down your nitrates.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


Really? I have been getting cyano and bryopsis bloom in my refuge and frag tank respectively (all plumbed togather with display) which tells me that my system is nutrient rich which is what I am trying to bring it down. With PO4 being 0 and NO3 at 10 and aiming to bring my nitrates down am I doing something wrong. If I increase my phosphates won't it help the algae growth??? Thnks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013

nc208082 said:


> I use the zeostones with great results they absorb ammonia before the bacteria can convert it to nitrites. The pro bio s and np pro however will have a greater effect than just the zeomix, using all three you can achieve a ULNS. I run my stones in a phosban reactor 150 with the Phosphate minus in same reactor and my nitrates are 0.25-0.5 and p04 is 0.03.


Hi NC
Does the zeomix have to tumble in the reactor??


----------



## notclear

I am running Kent Marine Reef Carbon and BRS HC GFO, each on a separate TLF150 reactor. I replace the carbon every 4 weeks and GFO everything 8 weeks.

Based on Aquaforest web site, it is best to replace the Zeomix stone every 6 weeks.

My questions are which reactor should I place the Zeomix stones? If I place the stones at the bottom, will the GFO eventually mix and settle at the bottom? Also should we place a foam in between the two materials? I am not too worry about the carbon as its size is large.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nc208082

No aquaforest says stones don't need to be shaken. 

Some gfo or carbon will fall but it's not very much. Stones do a great job staying in place so not alot of gfo will fall to the bottom.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013

nc208082 said:


> No aquaforest says stones don't need to be shaken.
> 
> Some gfo or carbon will fall but it's not very much. Stones do a great job staying in place so not alot of gfo will fall to the bottom.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


Ok thanks so the flow must not be too strong than since GFO is in the reactor ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nc208082

No it can be strong. I use a mj 1200 on a tlf 150

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013

nc208082 said:


> No it can be strong. I use a mj 1200 on a tlf 150
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


Ok thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kouma

Aquaforest Reef Salt 25-Kilogram Box is back in stock @ amazon.ca

Any feedback from people who used the reef salt?


----------



## nc208082

I really like the aquaforest salt. I use the probiotic salt and really like it. Mixes very quickly. Has a low alk and my sps respond quite well to it. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## kouma

That one is $100 for 22KG and the one I purchased is $60 for 25KG, which is 200gal. Is the probiotic one worth it?


----------



## blunthead

i have 4 boxes of the reef salt that i wont be using
pm me i might be able to deliver too


----------



## nc208082

If your doing an sps dominated system I think the probiotic is definately a great way to go. If it's for a mixed reef I'd just use the reef salt.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## poy

So I'm going with aquaforest reef salt (non-probiotic) from amazon.ca. Where can you get AF Ammino mix, AF Vitality, AF Build, AF Energy and AF Power Food?


----------



## Rookie2013

poy said:


> So I'm going with aquaforest reef salt (non-probiotic) from amazon.ca. Where can you get AF Ammino mix, AF Vitality, AF Build, AF Energy and AF Power Food?


You can find all of these in Amazon as well...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nc208082

Canada Corals and Aquatic Kingdom sell it locally so you can purchase it there. Same price as amazon.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013

Agreed with nc but just call them before u go..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poy

I inquired with AK on Saturday about salt and they declined orders on salt.  I'll inquire with CC on the weekend. Thanks folks



nc208082 said:


> Canada Corals and Aquatic Kingdom sell it locally so you can purchase it there. Same price as amazon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013

poy said:


> I inquired with AK on Saturday about salt and they declined orders on salt.  I'll inquire with CC on the weekend. Thanks folks


Hi I spoke with Dan at CC and told me he actually relies on AK for the AF salt and hence he doesn't have any either. I ordered my box last week thru Amazon and received it in 3 days on prime.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g

*Declined*

Well this is the prob I have with stuff that comes out like gangbusters gets u hooked and then no one wants to carry it .. I think I would rather just stick with the ones I can get in a pinch without thinking on how the hek I am gonna get something ... Jm2c

Cheers 
Tom


----------



## nc208082

poy said:


> I inquired with AK on Saturday about salt and they declined orders on salt.  I'll inquire with CC on the weekend. Thanks folks


What do you mean by declined? As in none in stock at the moment or will not be carrying it anymore? Last I heard Daniel said he was just waiting on another shipment.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## vaporize

tom g said:


> Well this is the prob I have with stuff that comes out like gangbusters gets u hooked and then no one wants to carry it .. I think I would rather just stick with the ones I can get in a pinch without thinking on how the hek I am gonna get something ... Jm2c
> 
> Cheers
> Tom


New products will always have limited distributions  Like many of the products that have come and gone before. I 'heard' it should be a bit more available in the future soon ...


----------



## tom g

*product availability*

well agreed on that but...I have been thru a few products that came on like gang busters then disappeared ,until I start seeing it as a staple product at several stores u don't have me sold on it ... cant handle the wow this is a great product tank is doing amazing but im down to my last little bit ..then u get uhh its on order and will be in store in the next few days which never happens ... again just my two cents 
cheers and good luck 
tom


----------



## fury165

Anyone have luck finding local supply? Almost out of IO and wouldn't mind trying...otherwise off to Amazon and bypass the frustrating Easter egg hunt for supply.


----------



## notclear

Try Reefquarium


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeylikes

Maybe a large group by from Amazon???


----------



## conix67

So is there a conclusion that this salt is definitely better than common brands such as IO reef crystals?


----------



## notclear

Mikeylikes said:


> Maybe a large group by from Amazon???


Amazon.ca doesn't have the Reef Salt in stock now. What is the advantage of group buy? Discount?


----------



## Mikeylikes

That was more of a thought than statement. Don't know if there is any benefit in terms of cost savings. Seems like there is interest from many to try the salt out but no local source.


----------



## notclear

It is free shipping so if there is no discount, then no point to do group buy.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## poy

Locally, no one carries this aquaforest salt in the GTA. Amazon is your only source thus far. I screwed up and killed my IORC bucket by mistake with tank water (rookie move), bought a small RSCP bucket to tie me over till then.


----------



## tom g

*Salt availability*

That is the prob with these products ..I'm sticking with what I can get locally... plus no one has really praised thus product since it's original thread ...
Who's using it... how's it doing... where ya getting it from ...is it really worth it..


----------



## Ramez

Reefquarium in Markham has it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nc208082

I really like it. That said would I continue with the probiotic salt? No, I don't see anything that blows my mind vs using reef crystals.

I will switch to using their reef salt going forward. I really like the low alk it mixes at and how quickly it mixes. I prefer this salt to RC because of those reasons.

I make my own component 123 with their dry version and I find it about the same cost as using esv products for the amount I was using. It's a balling method similar to tmc or fauna marin. I have seen very good stability of alk while using this.

Using their Probio S and NP Pro is similar to other carbon dosing like vodka or vinegar or nopox for reduction of nitrate and phosphate. It does work, it takes several months to build up and be effective.

Now their food sources I really like, the Coral A,B,E,V. If you run your tank at a ULNS or very near to it these products really help to brighten up corals. Very similiar to zeovit but alot cheaper. 

Overall I enjoy using their method. It has not turned my tank into a tank of the month or anything close to it but it has improved colors and growth since I switched from using ESV and RC. That may be due to maturity of tank or parameters or something else, but I will continue to use it and promote it.

I had been purchasing it through AK. Canada Corals had it for a while, aquariumdepot.ca, and amazon are also good places to look.


----------



## conix67

Thanks for the information, nc208082, but besides first two lines it's not about their salt. It's good that you're having a good success with their products but perhaps you can share some interesting proofs?

I'd be happier to switch to another product that works better, but over the years I learned that switching products in this hobby is not easy, and must be done carefully.


----------



## fury165

Mikeylikes said:


> Maybe a large group by from Amazon???


Not really necessary Mikey as amazon give you free shippingon orders over $25.00 provided it is sold and fulfilled by them.


----------



## nc208082

conix67 said:


> Thanks for the information, nc208082, but besides first two lines it's not about their salt. It's good that you're having a good success with their products but perhaps you can share some interesting proofs?
> 
> I'd be happier to switch to another product that works better, but over the years I learned that switching products in this hobby is not easy, and must be done carefully.


I don't understand what you mean by,
"but besides first two lines it's not about their salt"?? 
Not sure what kind of proof you wanted so here's some pics.

Here is a few recent shots from my tank, I think colors are coming out nicely.





































Here's a few threads about people showcasing their Aquaforest tanks and corals.
http://reef2reef.com/threads/tanks-based-on-aquaforest-products.231650/

http://reef2reef.com/threads/aquaforest-users-lets-see-them-corals.263052/

http://reef2reef.com/threads/aquaforest-coralfarm.259113/

And check out the facebook group for tons of info and more peoples tanks and corals.
https://www.facebook.com/Aquaforest/


----------



## conix67

What do you mean by "component 123 with their dry version and I find it about the same cost as using esv products for the amount I was using. It's a balling method similar to tmc or fauna marin. I have seen very good stability of alk while using this." 

and Probio S/NP pro, Coral A,B,E,V, etc. are these all part of the Aquaforest salt?

Thanks for the links but the posts from the vendor doesn't really interest me. What I'd like to see is before and after shots from actual users.

It sounds like a good product, just from the fact that it mixes quickly. Does anyone know why other products don't mix as quickly as theirs do?


----------



## nc208082

Component 123 is a liquid balling set. They also sell a dry version where you mix your own. This supplements your Alk, Cal, MG, and trace elements. The amount of ESV I was buying for dosing and this equals out to be the same.

Coral A,B,E,V are all supplements and food sources designed to supplement their carbon dosing(which is Pro Bio S and NP Pro(one is a bacteria and the other is a food for the bacteria to populate)). This is part of their program in addition to the salt.

Red sea Coral Pro also mixes very fast and can be used almost right away.

I'm not going to go and take pics from other people to move them to this thread, the links provided showcase many peoples before and after pictures since starting the Aquaforest method.


----------



## conix67

nc208082, this thread is about Aquaforest salt and its advantage, where to get it from, etc. The links provided is not just about Aquaforest Salt, but about their other products which covers additives as you have described. I'm sure this stuff works, just as many other similar products work. 

I still haven't found a convincing evidence that the Aquaforest salt works better than others in improving coral health and color, with before and after results showing the difference. Nice photos from nice tanks, but does that explain the superiority of Aquaforest salt form the competition?

Honestly, I'm looking for a replacement for the reef crystals I've been using for years, and the Aquaforest salt really interests me, which is why I'm looking for the convincing evidence that this salt really is a better product than competition.


----------



## nc208082

tom g said:


> That is the prob with these products ..I'm sticking with what I can get locally... plus no one has really praised thus product since it's original thread ...
> Who's using it... how's it doing... where ya getting it from ...is it really worth it..


Conix I understand what this thread was about. My information I posted was in response to Toms questions. He asked about it and I gave my opinion. You continued to ask me to explain further so I obliged. I'm not sure why you have a problem with me providing this.

Every salt manufacturer is going to label their salt to improve color and growth. We look for a salt that most closely matches NSW. Aquaforest has done a great job with this with providing a product with a low alk and can be mixed quickly and is reasonably priced. Those reasons alone are worth trying it out IMO.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## conix67

I believe Tom was just asking about Aquaforest salt, not their other products.

If this salt is difficult to find in GTA, I might just switch back to IO regular salt after my current bucket of reef crystals runs out. It mixes more quickly and has less Alk than IO reef crystals. Come to think of it, my tank may have looked better with IO salt than reef crystals. There are some TOTM at reef central with just plain IO salt as well, and reefers on this forum with amazing tanks.


----------



## tom g

*info*

hey guys ... its all good I am good with more info on this product ,this thread was first brought about to inform us about a new product on the market ...which is great cause the price points seem very good ..there additives seem to be working for several members , id like to see more people 
add to the thread ....again mail order is not for me and if a store is not gonna have it on the floor for me to pick up again I am out ....
would love to hear others as well ...thank u nc for your review ....


----------



## conix67

My bad nc, looks like this thread turned into full product line discussion in the middle. I missed those posts.


----------



## nc208082

It's all good. I know Fesso was running the program. Hopefully he could chime in about his experience.

I was at AK today and spoke to Daniel. He's expecting to get the salt in soon. Hopefully within a few weeks but we will see.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013

My experience with this product is prior to using AF salt I used RC and as such my Alk always was at 11dKH. After switching it to AF for about 4-5 months now my Alk hovers around 8dKH which is what I always intended. 

Secondly I use the other regime of AF Products too and i have definetly noticed difference in the SPS corals. Some of them have started to encrust to the rocks pretty fast..I have had these frags for quite some time but never saw this difference earlier..So in my opinion it does work. As we all know Alk in this hobby is one of the biggest factor that would define success/failure in keeping sps and this product keeps it at 8dKH which gives you a good buffer incase if something goes wrong...Having said that i am not denying that other products are not good they are all good and all work...its ones personal choice i believe...


----------



## Rookie2013

My experience with this product is prior to using AF salt I used RC and as such my Alk always was at 11dKH. After switching it to AF for about 4-5 months now my Alk hovers around 8dKH which is what I always intended. 

Secondly I use the other regime of AF Products too and i have definetly noticed difference in the SPS corals. Some of them have started to encrust to the rocks pretty fast..I have had these frags for quite some time but never saw this difference earlier..So in my opinion it does work. As we all know Alk in this hobby is one of the biggest factor that would define success/failure in keeping sps and this product keeps it at 8dKH which gives you a good buffer incase if something goes wrong...Having said that i am not denying that other products are not good they are all good and all work...its ones personal choice i believe...


----------



## conix67

Here's a comprehensive salt comparison review. Not sure if you have seen this

http://reefhub.pl/test-soli-drugie-starcie/

Will need to have it translated.

What I get from this is to avoid both IO salts.. sadly.

Then I see someone running into bad batch..

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=33344

I ordered one from amazon.ca anyway.


----------



## Ramez

conix67 said:


> Here's a comprehensive salt comparison review. Not sure if you have seen this
> 
> http://reefhub.pl/test-soli-drugie-starcie/
> 
> Will need to have it translated.
> 
> What I get from this is to avoid both IO salts.. sadly.
> 
> Then I see someone running into bad batch..
> 
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=33344
> 
> I ordered one from amazon.ca anyway.


No need to have it translated just click the US flag on the top right of the page !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poy

Walked into Aquatic Kingdom on Saturday and walked out with Aquaforest reef salt (calcium enriched, non probiotic). I still have to kill off this small bucket of RSCP then make the move to AF reef salt, by that time I'll be ordering stuff from Amazon if still no local availability.


----------



## aaron86

You won't be disappointed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron86

Once you get the lid off that is 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kooka

conix67 said:


> Here's a comprehensive salt comparison review. Not sure if you have seen this
> 
> http://reefhub.pl/test-soli-drugie-starcie/
> 
> Will need to have it translated.
> 
> What I get from this is to avoid both IO salts.. sadly.
> 
> Then I see someone running into bad batch..
> 
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=33344
> 
> I ordered one from amazon.ca anyway.


I read the review in the original language (Polish) and it seems that AF salt is worst in terms of dissolved clarity. Regardless I ordered a box on Amazon just to see how well it really does for myself


----------



## conix67

So, my order arrived today.










This is one heavy box at 25Kg. I thought it comes in a nice bucket but this was just a bulk packaging in a pink plastic bag with a certificate. The bag wasn't closed air tight.










Comes with a measuring cup inside the bag.










OK, this was a surprise. I thought the amount was less than the IO RC bucket but I had 1/2 gallon left after filling up the IO bucket!



















Measuring cup with salt level indicator is nice.










Lots of dust when transferring over, will use a mask next time.

So, this ended up being much less expensive salt than IO RC which is a nice surprise. I hope this salt makes positive improvements in my tank


----------



## aaron86

If you are dosing alk cal or mag you will probably have to make adjustments to your regiments 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron86

Oh and all the pic links are dead 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conix67

aaron86 said:


> If you are dosing alk cal or mag you will probably have to make adjustments to your regiments
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I change 5G per week only so the effect will not be obvious right away. I will still measure my water parameters weekly to monitor them and make adjustments as necessary.

The pics don't come up on Tapatalk app. Try web browser on a computer.


----------



## merlin416

since amazon is out of stock, can anyone let me know which local fish store has them in stock and their prices?

thanks


----------



## poy

I was at aquatic kingdom on saturday, saw large buckets of Aquaforest "Sea Salt" and small buckets of "reef salt" but no "Probiotic reef salt" in any size. Might be worth it to inquire


----------



## merlin416

poy said:


> I was at aquatic kingdom on saturday, saw large buckets of Aquaforest "Sea Salt" and small buckets of "reef salt" but no "Probiotic reef salt" in any size. Might be worth it to inquire


thanks


----------



## Vinoy Thomas

merlin416 said:


> since amazon is out of stock, can anyone let me know which local fish store has them in stock and their prices?
> 
> thanks


I ordered mine from the US cause I couldn't wait


----------



## conix67

Vinoy Thomas said:


> I ordered mine from the US cause I couldn't wait


What's the final cost?

25Kg box in Canada was CDN$59 plus tax and free shipping. Looking at Amazon.com the same product is listed for US$69 + US$45 shipping and import fees. That is more than double the price from Amazon.ca.


----------



## Vinoy Thomas

conix67 said:


> What's the final cost?
> 
> 25Kg box in Canada was CDN$59 plus tax and free shipping. Looking at Amazon.com the same product is listed for US$69 + US$45 shipping and import fees. That is more than double the price from Amazon.ca.


I should've clarified lol 

My cousin lives in Michigan, I shipped a box to his house.So when he came here to visit he dropped it off. Total came up to $93. Pretty steep :/ but I needed some salt lol

The amazon.ca price should be more than $59.99 since the US amazon.com price is $69.99USD. If that's the case though that's really weird.


----------



## conix67

Vinoy Thomas said:


> I should've clarified lol
> 
> My cousin lives in Michigan, I shipped a box to his house.So when he came here to visit he dropped it off. Total came up to $93. Pretty steep :/ but I needed some salt lol
> 
> The amazon.ca price should be more than $59.99 since the US amazon.com price is $69.99USD. If that's the case though that's really weird.


Believe it or not, Aquaforest salt products are far less expensive in Canada.

Even those that are currently in stock, you can compare them - sea salt

amazon.com - https://www.amazon.com/Aquaforest-S...476372807&sr=8-1&keywords=aquaforest+sea+salt

amazon.ca - https://www.amazon.ca/Aquaforest-Se...76372775&sr=8-4&keywords=aquaforest+reef+salt

The Aquaforest reef salt amazon.ca price is better than Instant Ocean reef crystals at Big Als.

You can almost get their probiotic reef salt from amazon.ca at amazon.com price for their reef salt.


----------



## Vinoy Thomas

conix67 said:


> Believe it or not, Aquaforest salt products are far less expensive in Canada.
> 
> Even those that are currently in stock, you can compare them - sea salt
> 
> amazon.com - https://www.amazon.com/Aquaforest-S...476372807&sr=8-1&keywords=aquaforest+sea+salt
> 
> amazon.ca - https://www.amazon.ca/Aquaforest-Se...76372775&sr=8-4&keywords=aquaforest+reef+salt
> 
> The Aquaforest reef salt amazon.ca price is better than Instant Ocean reef crystals at Big Als.
> 
> You can almost get their probiotic reef salt from amazon.ca at amazon.com price for their reef salt.


Haha, isn't that so weird?? Guess I got ripped off lol, but what can ya do I needed some salt really badly 

I wish amazon.ca would get back in stock asap tho.


----------



## nc208082

All Canadian vendors are waiting for more stock. There is a hiccup with customs that is holding entire shipment.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013

lets hope the Canadian vendors get them soon..cant wait for reef salt.


----------



## merlin416

conix67 said:


> Believe it or not, Aquaforest salt products are far less expensive in Canada.
> 
> Even those that are currently in stock, you can compare them - sea salt
> 
> amazon.com - https://www.amazon.com/Aquaforest-S...476372807&sr=8-1&keywords=aquaforest+sea+salt
> 
> amazon.ca - https://www.amazon.ca/Aquaforest-Se...76372775&sr=8-4&keywords=aquaforest+reef+salt
> 
> The Aquaforest reef salt amazon.ca price is better than Instant Ocean reef crystals at Big Als.
> 
> You can almost get their probiotic reef salt from amazon.ca at amazon.com price for their reef salt.


purchased first bucket of aquaforest reef salt 22kg bucket at amazon.ca for 69.90 free shipping, and amazon.com is charging the same price but in USD plus shipping & import fee. i still have 2-3 weeks of supply, if they don't stock it or any local vendor dont carries it, i might grab the probiotic salt instead. cost from amazon will be $98.70 with free shipping, its still cheaper compare to other salts in the same category. what do you guys think.


----------



## conix67

Fixed up links to photos from my post

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1428953&postcount=137


----------



## bluface

how do you guys feel about using the sea salt on an sps tank?


----------



## jeprox

*aquaforest reef salt missing in action*



bluface said:


> how do you guys feel about using the sea salt on an sps tank?


i was wondering on this thing too. it seems that the reef salt is out-of-stock in amazon.ca. can i just use the sea salt and add calcium, magnesium and alk supplements?

please advise.

j


----------



## aaron86

Have you tried the stores in the gta also jl aquatics now sells aquaforest 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramez

Aquariumdepot sells it online and has stock 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluface

jeprox said:


> i was wondering on this thing too. it seems that the reef salt is out-of-stock in amazon.ca. can i just use the sea salt and add calcium, magnesium and alk supplements?
> 
> please advise.
> 
> j


I have tried it. It's like IO. Except better. Mixes clean and quick. Corals seem to have better PE.
I have used IO with supplementation. A lot of ppl on RC do. Nothing wrong with it..


----------



## Bayinaung

jeprox said:


> i was wondering on this thing too. it seems that the reef salt is out-of-stock in amazon.ca. can i just use the sea salt and add calcium, magnesium and alk supplements?
> 
> please advise.
> 
> j


good point. it's not so much the basic elements but the supplementary metals and such that's probably more important for SPS coloration. their probiotic salt is cheap for the level of salt it is, comparable to KZ's, and not too high in alk so I'm going to switch to that after deciding I want a higher grade salt.


----------



## tom g

*salt*

hey there are u guys still having issues getting this salt from suppliers .....


----------



## Mikeylikes

What is a good price?


----------



## jeprox

thanks. just went to their site. I is not yet available.

the aquariumdepot has some at $89.00 

thanks.

j



aaron86 said:


> Have you tried the stores in the gta also jl aquatics now sells aquaforest
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## univalreef

Sorry, I bought the last 2 on Wednesday from Aquarium Depot. Contact him to order some for you, he (the owner) is very good.


----------



## aaron86

jeprox said:


> thanks. just went to their site. I is not yet available.
> 
> the aquariumdepot has some at $89.00
> 
> thanks.
> 
> j


They don't have their website updated yet just call them I had to call to order np pro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## merlin416

aaron86 said:


> They don't have their website updated yet just call them I had to call to order np pro
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


contacted yesterday for the reefsalt, apparently they will be receiving the reefsalt in buckets next wednesday instead of the boxes. but at the price of $89 for reefsalt buckets at Aquariumdepot might just order the probiotic reefsalt off amazon.ca for $9 more plus free shipping, hopefully amazon stock up the regular reefsalt soon, their price of $69.99 is no brainer where to go.


----------



## aaron86

Well that's good to know I have only ordered my reef salt on amazon as well prime is great for this stuff 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013

Honestly I am switching back to Instant Ocean. I cant be relying on aquaforest anymore with so much uncertainty around their salt availability. Again my system is predominantly lps and a couple sps so I am in the comfort zone..just sharing my thoughts.


----------



## sohal tang

*reef salt*

What is the link for the aqua forest regular reef salt in pail for 160-200 gallon?

can you send me the link...scrolling for years here....
Thanks
Tim


----------



## onri

Amazon.ca

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron86

Amazon doesn't have any left 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poy

This might help some

https://www.aquariumdepot.ca/index....ater-mixes/aquaforest-reef-salt-25kg-box.html


----------



## conix67

poy said:


> This might help some
> 
> https://www.aquariumdepot.ca/index....ater-mixes/aquaforest-reef-salt-25kg-box.html


Problem is the price difference. At this price you could get their probiotic reef salt 22Kg bucket from amazon.ca.


----------



## aaron86

I just ordered it the problem with the probiotic salt is it makes less water I think it was around 140 gallons vs 160 they called my immediately after my purchase their 25kg Max was damaged during shipping they refunded the difference and I should have a 22 KG bucket early next week


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g

*Salt*

Still can't understand why this salt is even being considered... so much uncertainty on availability..
Jmho


----------



## aaron86

The availability does suck but the quality it's amazing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nc208082

tom g said:


> Still can't understand why this salt is even being considered... so much uncertainty on availability..
> Jmho


The reason of its scarcity is the obvious success of the product. They can't keep enough in stock before it sells out. It's now being carried at many more LFS so I see this shortage being only temporary. With so much demand the company has to expand and increase its production to stay profitable or more aquarist will stay away from using it. All I recommend is to stock up when you can, I usually buy a years supply of salt at a time so I'll start restocking when I'm down to 30% left.

When AK had their 30% off sale I bought enough Cal, alk, mag, mineral salt for the next 5 years.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## conix67

I think the question is - while more LFS are carrying the product, amazon.ca is not stocking them. Will they ever get this product back? It does not appear to be simply shortage of the supply. Perhaps the price is the issue? If it comes back on amazon.ca at the same price as before, there's little reason not to pick it up.


----------



## tom g

*Salt*

Don't get me wrong .. I'm not saying there is anything wrong with thus salt .. my problem is simply the wishy wariness...... I will not commit to a product unless I know I can get it when I need it....


----------



## corpusse

I don't think changing salt is that big of a deal. You of course have to change your habits based on it. For instance I used coralife for years and mixed with an insanely high calcium so I dosed a lot less. Just like IO and to a lessor extent reef crystals has super high alk. 

I am disappointed amazon doesn't appear to be carrying the aquaforest salt since I now live in the middle of no where and free shipping makes it all the better. That being said even when I was in Mississauga and going to the reef shops every couple of weeks I'd still prefer to order from amazon since it was cheaper and came to the door. I had planned on using aquaforest from here on out but I guess I will try some other stuff.

The blue bucket red sea's are sometimes cheap on amazon, the prices change sometimes daily and go from about 60-120$ in a seemingly random pattern. While I'm not suggesting every bucket should be a different brand I don't see it as a problem to buy 6 months or a years supply of one salt and then change again if it's no longer available or affordable.


----------



## [email protected]

tom g said:


> Don't get me wrong .. I'm not saying there is anything wrong with thus salt .. my problem is simply the wishy wariness...... I will not commit to a product unless I know I can get it when I need it....


No worries now. Lots in stock: http://www.incredibleaquarium.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=164

We also sell Vibrant Reef Cleaner: http://www.incredibleaquarium.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=121_144&products_id=5541


----------



## bluface

[email protected] said:


> No worries now. Lots in stock: http://www.incredibleaquarium.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=164
> 
> We also sell Vibrant Reef Cleaner: http://www.incredibleaquarium.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=121_144&products_id=5541


what's the cost of shipping a 25 kg box to niagara?


----------



## [email protected]

bluface said:


> what's the cost of shipping a 25 kg box to niagara?


$20.00 or less, anywhere in Canada.


----------



## bluface

[email protected] said:


> $20.00 or less, anywhere in Canada.


Thanks. So I can buy other items together with the salt and shipping will be about the same?


----------



## tom g

*salt*

great to know bill , but still not readily avail for me ... still a BIG no for me till I can hit several stores and see it avail im out .....


----------



## [email protected]

bluface said:


> Thanks. So I can buy other items together with the salt and shipping will be about the same?


Yes, or less. Example: Orders over $200.00 to Toronto, including Aquaforest Salt, are FREE DELIVERY west of Yonge Street.


----------



## conix67

With BigAl's boxing day deals coming up, I am thinking of stocking up Reef Crystals as usual. I know some people make a big deal out of high dKH of RC salt but to me that's no big deal. I do <10% water change weekly, and there's no Alk spike for using RC.

I still have plenty of Aquaforest reef salt in the bucket but once it runs out, going back to RC salt. It worked for me in the past and many reefers with amazing tank still use it. Nothing wrong with Aquaforest Reef Salt so far, but I don't really see any benefits over RC either. Too bad it's not coming back on amazon.ca.


----------



## nc208082

Big als deals suck this year IMO. 
50$ after mail in rebate. Which is 74.99 upfront, I'll pay 5 bucks more and get the aquaforest salt which is much better IMO. Many of us know how long and hard it is to get that mail in rebate. Plus it's the bucket not the box.









Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g

*Instant ocean*

Well I certainly won't rush out to big als for a box for the mail in rebate.last year was quite happy with Canada corals who matched the coupon ....so we will see and hopefully the new owners give us fellow reefers some good deals this boxing day as for Aquaforest
Untill it's avail more local for me .I'll pass..


----------



## nc208082

I was at Canada Corals today and Rob said he has something in the works for salt on boxing day.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## conix67

nc208082 said:


> Big als deals suck this year IMO.
> 50$ after mail in rebate. Which is 74.99 upfront, I'll pay 5 bucks more and get the aquaforest salt which is much better IMO. Many of us know how long and hard it is to get that mail in rebate. Plus it's the bucket not the box.


If I recall correctly, the rebate is around $10 or so, which means the salt is sold at a reduced price + rebate makes it to $49. The rebate is applicable to only one bucket per address so it's not what I am after anyway. I bought 2 buckets last year and received the rebate for only one.

I do very much prefer the salt in a bucket. The 25Kg box contains more salt than these bucket can hold but transferring the aquaforest salt to a bucket wasn't as simple as I thought. Aquaforest reef salt is also very dusty.

There are certain things I like about Aquaforest salt such as mixing more quickly but other than that there isn't much else I can say I noticed the difference in a positive way. As a matter of fact, I feel like my SPS were doing better with RC before, but with so many (minor) things changed in my setup it's difficult to draw any conclusion.


----------



## nc208082

Gotcha, the add said 49.99 after mail in rebate so I assumed the rebate was 25$.

I will say IO salt has been getting quite expensive over the years. I remember buying a bucket of reef crystals for 35$ a cpl years ago. Now it's up to 50$ on the sale. Quality isn't getting any better so what's with the huge price hikes. Other salt brands don't change in price each year as IO seems to.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013

nc208082 said:


> Gotcha, the add said 49.99 after mail in rebate so I assumed the rebate was 25$.
> 
> I will say IO salt has been getting quite expensive over the years. I remember buying a bucket of reef crystals for 35$ a cpl years ago. Now it's up to 50$ on the sale. Quality isn't getting any better so what's with the huge price hikes. Other salt brands don't change in price each year as IO seems to.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


I guess the dollar value and inflation plays a role in these hikes but still sounds a bit higher...I have switched back to IO and am pretty happy with it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadaCorals.com

*AF Reef salt*

Hey Fellas, 
We have about 25 boxes of AF Reef salt in stock.
On sale for $69.99 on Boxing Day sale (26th and 27th).
Regular price is $79.99 (MAP).

Also, assuming the interest is there, we will continue to carry AF. As they have a wide range of products, don't hesitate to reach out and let me know which ones you would like to see.

All the best, Rob


----------

